# China has handed over two ships to Pakistan Navy for joint security along the sea route of China-Pak



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday kicked off the construction process of 600 ton Maritime Patrol Vessel for Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) by gracing its steel cutting ceremony at Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW).

Senior officers of Pakistan Navy, KSEW, China Shipbuilding Trading Company Limited (CSTC), Karachi Port Trust, Port Qasim Authority, and from government and corporate sector attended the ceremony. CSTC's Assistant President Wang Dejie led the Chinese team.

The Federal Minister also witnessed the signing of milestone certificate by Assistant President CSTC and Managing Director KSEW, Rear Admiral Syed Hasan Nasir Shah.

In his welcome address, KSEW's Managing Director informed that construction of 600 tons MPV at KSEW signifies the trust and confidence of the Government reposed in Karachi Shipyard.

The 600 Ton Maritime Patrol Vessel is a state of the art-- a multi mission vessel with steel hull and aluminum super structure.

He said this ship would be fully equipped to enforce maritime security, search and rescue mission in maritime exclusive economic zone of Pakistan. This year, he continued, KSEW would launch two more ships and start projects of three new ships.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Prof. Ahsan Iqbal , who was the chief guest, said the induction of MPVs will go a long way in protecting national sovereignty and safeguarding rich natural resources of the area. The Government was committed to develop maritime infrastructure along the coast to prepare for trade expansion.

He congratulated Karachi Shipyard and M/s China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) for timely achievement of this construction milestone. This project would fulfill the need for upgrading the ageing fleet of PMSA.

He was also appreciative for KSEW on being awarded contract of four new generation AIP submarines and described it as a landmark achievement.

Referring to the upcoming development in the maritime sector, he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.

He said KSEW was the only shipyard in the country which provided the facility of indigenous shipbuilding and repairs.

The Minister for Planning and Development assured his continued support for Karachi Shipyard in upgrading and maintaining its infrastructure and make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country in the region.

He informed the gathering that with the acceptance of Pakistan's claim by United Nations for extension of its continental shelf, its sea-bed territory had increased by 50,000 sq Kms taking it to 290,000 sq Kms. Now, this sea area is larger than that of combined area of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa. It would no wrong to call this area as fifth province of Pakistan.

Thus, he said, the responsibilities of Pakistan Navy , especially PMSA, have increased manifold for protecting the maritime resources/interests of the country.

He said Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif's vision was to strengthen sea connectivity and security along with land connectivity.

CPEC would care for land silk route and sea silk route between China and Pakistan, he said.

Gwadar would be international port facility in this region and there was dire need for full security of our ports, the sea and marine resources.

He said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would transform Pakistan into a regional economic hub, which would prove to be a `game and fate changer' for the entire region. In the era of globalisation, the regionalisation had become very important.

He articulated that 21st century was the century of economic ideology based on scale of productivity, innovations and competitiveness. Now, he asserted, strong economy was must for an independent and sovereign nation. We would have to make all possible efforts on this account.

He cited the example of Soviet Union of Russia which dismembered due to weakening of its economy despite strong defence system.

In the past, he mentioned, Pakistan lost many opportunities and it would be very unfortunate for us if we could not take full benefits of CPEC.

The Minister said that for this year the government had set economic growth target at 5 percent and for next year at 6 percent.

Among the fast growing economies of the world, Pakistan had been placed at number seven, he expressed satisfaction on it.

" We should make Pakistan as the fastest growing economy in Asia," he said adding that wealth generation was must for better infrastructure and jobs creation.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/i...n-maritime-patrol-vessel-for-pmsa-begins.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 313baberali

.Hope at end of the project,Cost of production will be less then builders shipyard


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How Many Ships? or just 1?


----------



## khanasifm

Good even 600T version MPV has copter pad for landing so z9 or alloute iii size can land and supply if needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313baberali

Muhammad Omar said:


> How Many Ships? or just 1?


Well according to different news and government sources,total 6
4 (600T )
2(1500T)

according to the contract supplier or builder is bound to construct 2 vessels with KSEW
due to this first ship(1500T) https://defence.pk/threads/steel-cutting-ceremony-for-pakistan-maritime-security-agency-pmsa.422100/
construction started this year in janvary
and this one (in first post is the second out of 6 but first in 600T category,) so KSEW will construct will build 2(1,600T & 1,1500T) rest will be build by chinease friends in china 

(Note planing commission PCI talks about only 600T vessels )  but contract and tenders speak about both.
====================================================
*Update :
http://www.app.com.pk/ahsan-iqbal-naval-vice-chief-inspect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project/
http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/g...ect-ongoing-maritime-patrol-ship-project.html*
***
It was informed that *construction of first 3 ships at China has already commenced* and *first 2 ships will be delivered before the end of current year* which is 4 months earlier than contract date.****
======================================================




APP news is according to PLAN PROVISION. *Congrats PAKISTAN*  2016 is launching 4 ships 2 MPV(China), 1 Fleet tanker, 1 Missile craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)





https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alimobin memon

With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

when these 6 beauties will be inducted

they will be upgraded after induction there is no doubt in it few weapons will be installed later on


----------



## Cornered Tiger

cb4 said:


> he said that the ship lift and transfer system would further enhance the capacity of KSEW, whereby repair of 13 ships would be possible at one time.



Will this not enable us to contruct 13 ships at one time as well ??? Only Repairs are possible??? Why not construction as well ??


----------



## Penguin

alimobin memon said:


> With 1500ton displacement why not opted for Type056 instead gun that is equipped only with 37mm. Our navy can handle the ship for msa and in case of war the ship with type056 weaponry would have been good.


Because it doesn't mee the specific PMSA needs. That's why.


----------



## 313baberali

alimobin memon said:


> why not opted for Type056


agree,but rangers can not drive al-Khalid tanks  same MSA is first line of naval defense .For now as AHSAN IQBAL talks about CPEC and EEZ . Might upgrade later.


----------



## leftfordead

Penguin said:


> Well, it seems I wasn't far off in my earlier assessment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259243
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...msa-patrol-vessels.380243/page-2#post-7259356



is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six MPVs on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency. A backdrop image used at the ceremony provides some design details of the platform. Source: Pakistan Armed Forces Inter Services Public Relations

Key Points

KSEW has begun building the first of six MPVs for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency
The vessels will replace the Barkat-class patrol boats that have been in service since the late 1980s
Pakistan's state-owned shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) has held a steel-cutting ceremony for the first of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) on order for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA).
New details on Pakistan's capability requirements for the vessels have also emerged.
The steel-cutting ceremony was held on 3 May and was attended by senior officials from the Pakistan Navy, KSEW, and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC).
The MPVs, each displacing 600 tonnes at full load, are being constructed under a transfer-of-technology arrangement signed between KSEW and CSTC in June 2015. KSEW will construct two vessels in Pakistan while the remaining four will be built by CSTC in China.
No further details on the vessels were provided by KSEW in its media release for the ceremony; the company also declined an interview request from IHS Jane's on 4 May, citing confidentiality issues.
However, a tender document on the MPV programme, published by the Pakistani government's planning commission, revealed a requirement for a platform that can attain a maximum speed of 30 kt and a cruising speed of between 12-16 kt. The vessel should also have a standard range of 4,500 n miles at cruising speed, and have an endurance of 21 days at sea without replenishment.
Armament to be fitted onboard includes either a 37 mm or a 30 mm gun as a primary weapon, in addition to mountings for two 12.7 mm machine guns.
An artist's illustration of the MPV, shown at the ceremony, suggests that the PMSA has opted for an automatic stabilised naval gun system as the platform's main weapon.
The illustration also suggests that the platform can accommodate a single helicopter on its flight deck on top of two rigid-hull inflatable boats at the stern section.

http://www.janes.com/article/59973/ksew-cuts-steel-on-pakistan-s-first-mpv-as-new-details-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

All of detail is available here 

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/PC-1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313baberali

leftfordead said:


> is there any weapon this ship can carry ? like SAM or anti ship missile?


well 600T vessels will be equipped with 30mm naval gun, also machine guns.No missiles at this stage ,but later,as these are design to equip missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

